# Portland Maine



## Phantos (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking for players or a game. in Portland ME area.
mature. C&C or OD&D, 1E AD&D preferred.
3.5 wears me out.
other systems are interesting as well.
feel free to email me or post here.
cheers.


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 24, 2007)

ahhh.  too bad 3.5 wears you out  :\


----------



## Phantos (Feb 24, 2007)

Maine-iac! said:
			
		

> ahhh.  too bad 3.5 wears you out  :\



well, I suppose I would try 3.5, am I just so use to 1E.

whatayagot?

cheers.


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 24, 2007)

if you're not in a rush, i'll hit up my people and get back to you!

ages 27, 33, 34, 37.  the 27y/o has just joined; we haven't met him yet.  but the rest of us have been together for going on 3 years now?  best group i've ever been in; easy going about everything.

you're used to older versions as in rules wise?


----------



## Phantos (Feb 24, 2007)

the 27 yr old new guy must be Jason, which I haven't met yet either, but I think we have all passed emails via yahoo groups and meetups. 
your game is on a thursday night at SMCC?


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 24, 2007)

lol, yes it is jason.  the group that meets on thursdays is run by a friend from school, actually.  our group meets at my apt. every other sunday noon-5ish.


----------



## Phantos (Feb 24, 2007)

Sundays are a tough one for me as well. no can do.
Sundays I belong to my lovely wife. heh.


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 24, 2007)

very understandable!  well, i'll add you as a buddy here for future reference.  it's always good to have contacts in portland!


----------



## Phantos (Feb 24, 2007)

right on. I'll do the same.

I might get lucky and begin a 1E adventure with a bunch of rocker buddies here in town.
they have plans to run through S1, S2 & S3.. hopefuly that will pan out.

cheers. - John


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 25, 2007)

good deal.  i was digging through some old prg stuff and found my 1ed phb


----------



## Phantos (Feb 26, 2007)

I actually just bought a 'new' 1E PHB from Amazon's used section.
I had lost mine somewhere in several moves.

'tis a beautiful volume.


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 27, 2007)

I was thinking about finding a copy of Fiend Folio at some point...


----------



## Phantos (Feb 27, 2007)

Maine-iac! said:
			
		

> I was thinking about finding a copy of Fiend Folio at some point...



you should:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0935696210/ref=dp_olp_2/002-2797710-9045647


----------



## Maine-iac! (Feb 28, 2007)

good call.  were you going to check out that thursday night game?


----------



## Phantos (Mar 1, 2007)

Maine-iac! said:
			
		

> good call.  were you going to check out that thursday night game?



I am going to be out of town working, so no.
but maybe next week, depending on my freelance schedule.
cheers & thanks again. - J


----------



## Phantos (Mar 1, 2007)

Maine-iac! said:
			
		

> you're used to older versions as in rules wise?




yes. always played OD&D, B/XD&D then 1E, some Rolemaster.


----------



## Decado (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice to see some other gamers from Maine here on the board.   

Decado


----------



## Maine-iac! (Mar 5, 2007)

howdy decado!


----------

